# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Gday from Anny wip cottage do-up!

## anny1970

My technical knowledge is minimal to zilch, so my ability to visualise and then understand specs and fabrication of same is lacking, my need to imagine what it could be like to be able to see that the $ I pour into the lifelong Mtg is going to be worth it..my good intention to have a go is present and impatient,  
I have come across this forum many times when I google just about anything relating to building DIY etc..  So I've joined up as I'm sure there are a many helpful hints and tips and ideas that I can use as I do-up my little fibro cottage in south penrith, sydney.    It really is a helpful site and to join up I'm sure is going to prove invaluable. 
I have been in my place for nearly 3 years now and progress is slow as I'm paying fat mtg and trying to save and spend on the house as I go...  I have a impulsive habit of purchasing a bargin  eg: awning white aluminium window  then it sits in the garage for a year, much later it gets installed but wow it sure looks good in.  I am happy to reuse a 'as new' item because I simply won't get progress otherwise.   
First step: I went with insulated cladding as it was really a very affordable option and made a huge improvement to street front and turned a few heads.   A few more things to do to complete the appeal. 
I'll post a before/after of my home so far - externally first  ( I might repost this in Go to Whoa) with more details of improvements upgrades etc as I go.. 
I'll share my progress and plans for some internal upgrades to which I have already got a few questions ready to ask.. 
Hooroo
Anny

----------


## watson

Goodonya, and Welcome aboard.
"Go to whoa"  would be good and interesting

----------

